# Bottle ID Youngs Botanic



## woodio (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm looking for info on this bottle-


----------



## botlguy (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW ! !  What huge pictures.

 It is an English Soda or Mineral Water or Ale bottle from 1870 - 1910 ERA.    (IMHO)


----------



## woodio (Feb 11, 2010)

Could it be from Youngs brewery in England?


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 11, 2010)

Here it is a little smaller. Hope you don't mind. BTW, Nice looking bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello Mark,

 Welcome to these pages. Looks like a pretty big bottle. There's a shorter one over here at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "YOUNG'S BOTANIC BREWERY LTD. embossed beer bottles
 Hanley, Worcestershire, UK 
 #2
 Green
 16 Â¾ cm
 Export
 Thread

 "H" on base" @ Bruce Mobley's.There's also a nice torpedo variant on that page. Is the tip of the internal threaded stopper metal?


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Mark,

 Just to confuse the issue, I went back to the well and found that Young's may still be a going concern.

 "As we prepare to say goodbye to Britainâ€™s oldest brewery, founded in the reign of Elizabeth I and run by my family since 1831, we must avoid shedding tears and instead consider the advantages that our move will have." John Young, Chairman From over there.









 From Here. Along with; "Kew Brew is available in a 500ml bottle, alcohol 5% Vol.
 Youngâ€™s brewery owns 208 pubs in London and the South of England.
 The company has been based at the 400 year old Ram Brewery in Wandsworth since 1831.
 Shire horses still make daily deliveries of beer from the Ram Brewery to local pubs.
 Further Information (media enquiries only) Trevor Butler, Wakehurst Place press office 01444 894018 or
 Michael Hardman, Youngâ€™s Press Office Tel 01483 542 952."

 I also forgot to ask you if there was name or logo on the stopper?


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice bottle ,i have the torpedo but i would trade it with extras in a minute for yours [sm=lol.gif] .Great info Surf ,i needed it too


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Rick,

 O-o-o-o, Let's see, please. 

 You don't mind, do'ya, Mark?

 Great bottles they are.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 13, 2010)

Here ya go Surf ,thanks again for all the great pics and info you post !


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 13, 2010)

These are a bugger to photograph ,darn things hate to stand up,sorry my is not painted


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 13, 2010)




----------

